# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Cañete anuncia una "reforma muy profunda" de la Ley de Costas

## ben-amar

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...73_371408.html

Medio Ambiente justifica que quiere "poner en valor" el litoral y dar "seguridad jurídica"
El ministerio estudia alargar las concesiones y autorizar nuevos usos en primera línea
El Gobierno prepara una "simplificación de la normativa ambiental" para agilizar trámites
Rafael Méndez Madrid 13 ENE 2012 - 15:20 CET

La actual Ley de Costas, vigente desde 1988 sin apenas modificaciones, tiene los días contados. La norma, que delimita el uso público del litoral, sufrirá una "reforma muy profunda" para "poner en valor" el litoral, según ha anunciado el ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, en su primera comparecencia sobre medio ambiente. Lo ha hecho en la toma de posesión de altos cargos del departamento y su discurso destilaba una idea: que el medio ambiente no puede frenar el desarrollo económico. En esa línea ha anunciado que "simplificará trámites ambientales" y potenciará el turismo en parques nacionales.

En la oposición, el PP ya votó en el Congreso y el Senado para suavizar la Ley de Costas y Rajoy sentenció hace un año: "Nos gustan los chiringuitos", que se habían convertido en un símbolo de la utilización política de la ley. La idea del ministerio es estudiar cómo alargar concesiones y autorizar nuevos usos en la costa, aunque el departamento insiste en que es pronto para conocer cómo quedará la ley.

Personalidades relevantes del PP como Pío García Escudero, Jaime Mayor Oreja y José Manuel García-Margallo habían mantenido la pasada legislatura reuniones con los afectados por los deslindes y las expropiaciones de la Ley de Costas y FAES, la fundación del PP, estaba preparando documentación sobre cómo se debería reformar.

Aunque el programa electoral del PP no citaba una modificación de la ley, Cañete ha anunciado hoy una reforma legal a fondo para "poner en valor el litoral" para "armonizar el desarrollo económico con la decida protección de los recursos naturales".

Fuentes del departamento explican que la norma ha creado un grave problema de inseguridad jurídica, que se trata de una ley muy compleja con aplicaciones distintas según el sitio. Además, hay presiones de países como Reino Unido o Alemania y quejas de eurodiputados extranjeros porque hay miles de extranjeros afectados.

La norma, que el Ejecutivo de Aznar no tocó, fija el uso público de toda la playa, pero no establece una distancia concreta sino que usa conceptos geográficos. Así, son de dominio público "las playas o zonas de depósito de materiales sueltos, tales como arenas, gravas y guijarros, incluyendo escarpes, bermas y dunas, tengan o no vegetación" y hasta donde hayan llegado los mayores temporales conocidos.

Sin embargo, el trámite para trazar la línea de la zona pública, el deslinde, aún no ha concluido. Según los afectados, eso y la falta de control han hecho que mucha gente comprara su casa sin que ni el notario ni el banco les advirtiera de que estaba en dominio público y que como mucho podían tener una concesión de uso para 30 años, pero no una propiedad, por lo que tampoco pueden vender. Los ecologistas sostienen que cualquiera que se hubiera informado ya sabía que había una Ley de Costas y con preguntar se habría evitado problemas.

En lugar de reformar la ley, el PP podía haber optado por suavizar la aplicación. Un cambio legal es extremadamente complejo porque en los más de 20 años desde la aprobación ha habido expropiaciones y derribos de cientos de propiedades, y sus dueños ahora podrían pedir compensaciones al Estado.

El Gobierno socialista ya intentó un pequeño cambio legal a través de la Ley de Navegación Marítima pero encalló en el Congreso. Ahora, con este cambio, lo previsible es que se alarguen las concesiones de uso, ya que miles de ellas caducan en 2018, algo que sería "dramático", según el equipo de Arias Cañete. Además, estudiarán si se autorizan nuevos usos en el litoral, actualmente limitado a pequeños chiringuitos desmontables.

Además, Arias Cañete ha anunciado una "simplificación de la normativa ambiental" para "agilizar trámites" y que no se frene la inversión. El ministerio tiene un atasco en las declaraciones de impacto ambiental que a veces duran años.

En la línea de reducir las trabas ambientales, Arias Cañete también ha anunciado que quiere potenciar "las actividades turísticas en los parques nacionales".

Como sus predecesores, el ministro ha anunciado su intención de alcanzar un "pacto nacional" del agua. El anhelado pacto puede ahora ser más viable puesto que el PP también gobierna en Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia, Aragón y la Comunidad Valenciana, regiones clave para solucionar el déficit hídrico del Levante.

----------


## ben-amar

Con esto, nuevos hoteles en primera linea de playa. 

"*que el medio ambiente no puede frenar el desarrollo económico*"

Con eso queda todo dicho para estos "señores"

----------


## Luján

Miedo me da esa "actualización" de la Ley de Costas, pero lo que sí es cierto es que su aplicación en general, y el deslinde en particular, se ha hecho con muy mala idea en algunas zonas. Además, se ha hecho de forma desigual entre las diferentes Comunidades Autónomas.

Que no se me malinterprete, no estoy de acuerdo con la acutal norma, más bien con cómo se ha aplicado, pero me da miedo que esta modificación abra las puertas a un nuevo pelotazo litoral.

----------


## gomar

Si ser yo del PP, que serlo no lo soy en absoluto, nada mas que observo opiniones casi siempre + a lo que decian los gobernantes del PSOE ( y ahora tengo un recuerdo para el enchufado Senador Barreda) y casi siempre - a lo que decian o dice los goberantes del PP

----------


## FEDE

> Si ser yo del PP, que serlo no lo soy en absoluto, nada mas que observo opiniones casi siempre + a lo que decian los gobernantes del PSOE ( y ahora tengo un recuerdo para el enchufado Senador Barreda) y casi siempre - a lo que decian o dice los goberantes del PP


Espero que no te moleste lo que te voy ha decir Gomar. Si lees la normas del foro veras que en este foro no hablamos de politica o por lo menos tan directamente como tu lo haces, si lo que buscas es hablar de politica creo que te has equivocado de foro.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Si ser yo del PP, que serlo no lo soy en absoluto, nada mas que observo opiniones casi siempre + a lo que decian los gobernantes del PSOE ( y ahora tengo un recuerdo para el enchufado Senador Barreda) y casi siempre - a lo que decian o dice los goberantes del PP


Una pregunta...


¿Puedes escribir menos crípticamente? Parece que hay que hacer un curso de _gomarología_ para entenderte.

Por otro lado. ¿Sabes que el medio ambiente litoral hay que cuidarlo y protegerlo? Sin él, a la M. el tan amado por levante turismo de Sol y playa.

----------

